# Raid 0, What stripe size to use?



## Jeffonln (Jul 29, 2004)

First off I would like to say what a cool site!

I have been reading up on raid 0 and have not found any stripe size that is recommended when building a raid 0 array. (Besides the manual) I plan on using software such as Photoshop and Pinnacle Studio 9. I’m hoping the faster drive setup will help out with rendering and so on. The manual recommends 64kb for typical disk use and 128kb for performance disk usage. 

The HDDs I will be using are two WD SATA 120 GB. I’m hoping they are not too big as I just read that 100 GB or smaller disk drives is recommended, better planning could have been done.

So the question is: What stripe size are most people using? And is anyone using two 120 GB HDDs in a raid 0 configuration?

Thanks!


----------



## blog (Jul 9, 2004)

*Me too!*

I have 2 Seagate 160s in Raid 0 (non-OS disk) and left the default settings. I am curious if anyone has an answer.

Cheers,
Blog


----------



## Jeffonln (Jul 29, 2004)

*Default stripe size is 64kb*

I believe the default stripe size is 64kb and if no one has a better idea I’ll go with that. 

Blog, you bring up another idea which I read something about on here and that’s having a non OS (raid 0) array. I‘m planning on running everything (XP Pro and other software) on the array, and use a small 10GB drive for safe storage or backup files for Quicken and word docs. I have also used DVD-Rs to store my jpeg files, as for video files; once I have edited the video, I burn it to DVD also. (I may look at a raid 0+1 down the road; I need to see how this works first, not to mention buying two more 120GB HDDs)
My thought is that a raid 0 array is so fast that it would be faster to run the OS and all your other software on the array.
So, what is the best way to go? Everything on the array or run the OS on a separate drive? 

Thanks again,
Jeffonln


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

I've played with them all. For just about any non-commercial application a 128k stripe size is ideal. If you can format to a 1024 cluster size you'll get the best performance.


----------



## Jeffonln (Jul 29, 2004)

*128kb*

Thanks Worren, I'll try the 128kb stripe size. The reason I'm trying to find out now is I beleive once XP is installed you cannot change it or less you start over.

So does anyone know if it's best to install everything on the array 
"OS and all software" or install XP on another HHD and the other software on the array?

This is going to be interesting to say the least, I expect my 2nd WD 120GB HDD to be here by Monday.


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's the way I did it. I got 2 36gb Raptors and 2 74 gb Raptors. Started the install and when the f6 prompt came up I hit it and installed the Intel raid driver. Then I created the array when the time came and formatted it. I installed Windows on the small array. After I got it working I installed the promise drivers, created the larger array, formatted it the same way and moved my paging file to it. Try to install everything to the larger array. After the chipset drivers the first thing you should install is a good backup program, preferrably one that backs up to DVD. Back up every time you add or change anything. One burp on a raid 0 array and you've lost it. You'll appreciate that backup disk if this happens.


----------



## Jeffonln (Jul 29, 2004)

Worren, I want to thank you for your help. I may setup something like yours in a few months. Your system must scream! I have the P4P800-E MOBO and I bought a cheap P4 2.4ghz prescott chip with 1meg cash. Planning on getting the P4 3.4 Northwood extreme down the road after the price drops. For now I think I'll just go with the two 120s and see how that works and of course backup my files.


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

You're most welcome. Glad I could help. I bought a Prescott when they first came out. It was an immediate disappointment. The heat everybody seems to go on about isn't really the problem. The new architecture just isn't supported by the current crop of motherboards. I was able to trade mine and will wait for the bumps in the road with the new chipsets to smooth out before upgrading again.


----------



## Jeffonln (Jul 29, 2004)

I agree as I don't notice any heat problems. My computer runs good, but if I knew what know now I would not have bought a prescott processor. So when the price drops I'll be shopping.


----------



## skytop (Aug 1, 2004)

I've been using 128kb stripe size with excellent reliability and speed.


----------



## Jeffonln (Jul 29, 2004)

I plan on configuring the Raid 0 as a 128kb stripe size. I expect the other 120GB HDD to be here sometime today and I will post my results on here when everything is back up/running again.

Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## Jeffonln (Jul 29, 2004)

*Up and Running*

Windows XP is installed with all updates. So far everything seems stable. I then installed a drive test program. My continuous read/write speed before Raid 0 was setup was around 44MB per sec. It's now 76MB per sec. I'm using 128kb stripe size and I may get better speeds after I defrag the drive with Norton. My thanks to Clintfan for writing great instructions as the install could have never went smoother.


----------



## petrula (Sep 17, 2004)

*Best strip size for video*

I am doing video work in Premiere Pro using a Storm card. Has anyone observed what strip size works best for video work. Thanks


----------

